# For the duck hunters on the forum



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The making of a duck call.
Block of wood.

Now cut to the right size.

Center cut.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Wood that will be the second duck call.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

On the lathe.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Starting to come together.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Insert in the making.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My husband doesn't know that I'm having them made for him.
Finished product.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A beautiful piece of wood made into a duck call or long gun stock - always makes me smile


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Them are hand worked great pride callers

I had 10 like these

name the bird I could turn them in 

while I was in the ICU waring

a bud stole my guide bags, calls and decoys

and left me this note

I am hooked on meth

you would not give me cash

I took your gear

sorry

Frank

and Deb I will not get them back.

Funny 2 years ago

I paid for his rehab and fed him and cared :-[

I dream large God brings my gear back to me

Did your Husband do all the hand work on these

Tell him better then great job 

earned not bought


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No. These are a surprise for my husband. I hope to get them in next week. I thought handmade instead of store bought was a good way to go. The guy is a new call maker, he does the snake avoidance training on my dogs. I like the sound of his calls and also like supporting local small business.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - if hubby does not pass out from JOY - send them 2 me LOL


----------

